# Is there any tricks to make a magnetic roof mount light bar not scratch the paint?



## sld92e_23

I have a 360 degree led lightbar...it has magnetic mounts....Is there any good way to make it so it doesn't scratch the paint on the roof...Prob a stupid question, but I had to see if anyone on here had a trick or two...Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

sld92e_23;560918 said:


> I have a 360 degree led lightbar...it has magnetic mounts....Is there any good way to make it so it doesn't scratch the paint on the roof...Prob a stupid question, but I had to see if anyone on here had a trick or two...Thanks in advance for any info


ive had a few buddies put small pieces of felt between roof and magnet, the one had his code 3 rotator blow off but he was also going 85+ mph. also maybe try to find a set of the rubber vaccuum magnets, i had em on my ecco rotator and they have a rubber boot over the magnet that also forms a suction to the roof.


----------



## JD Dave

I've heard of guys using duct tape but I've never tried it.


----------



## F250 Boss v

Yes, it can and has been done; a thin nonadhesive tape (nonadhesive cause if you leave it on year round it'll make a mess from melting glue!) can be applied to the magnets, BUT make sure you run at least 90lb. mags ! Or you can have your light blow off! I run a Whelen Liberty mini, and have the mags taped over, light stays on just fine. But like I said I run 4 -90lb. magnets on it, -no marks and the light comes off at the end of the season. No mfg. I know of will honor a waranty repair for a mag. light that blows off... So be careful ! By the way you asked a good question, our rigs are expensive!


----------



## mulcahy mowing

go to a fabric store buy some scrap thin cloth cut it and throw it between roof and magnet wont effect the magnet and it wont scratch the paint thats what i did last season worked great light bar was on all winter. cost me less than a dollar too...


----------



## 06HD BOSS

this is what i did for my magnet mounts.....bought a can of that plastic coating goop (called plasti-coat or something like that), the same stuff you would dip the handles of pliers in. i poured it into a pan and dipped the magnets in it, hung them up to dry for about 2 hours and its worked great.


----------



## JD Dave

06HD BOSS;560934 said:


> this is what i did for my magnet mounts.....bought a can of that plastic coating goop (called plasti-coat or something like that), the same stuff you would dip the handles of pliers in. i poured it into a pan and dipped the magnets in it, hung them up to dry for about 2 hours and its worked great.


Ding, ding ding, I think we have a winner!!!


----------



## sld92e_23

Thanks guys...all great ideas....


----------



## groundbreakers

sld92e_23;560918 said:


> I have a 360 degree led lightbar...it has magnetic mounts....Is there any good way to make it so it doesn't scratch the paint on the roof...Prob a stupid question, but I had to see if anyone on here had a trick or two...Thanks in advance for any info


check out this website ... www.priority1emergency.com

they have rubber boot cover for the 90 lb pull magnets 4 of them for $10 ... i bought some 2 yrs ago and there still holding up ...


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Bumper stickers stuck sticky side to the magnets.


----------



## 91AK250

i wish i woulda have thought about this before this winter. i scratched my brand new paintjob with my roof light  i filled the scratches with some more clearcoat and but luckly not alot of people see it so it dosnt bug me that much. just makes me sad.


----------



## groundbreakers

91AK250;561089 said:


> i wish i woulda have thought about this before this winter. i scratched my brand new paintjob with my roof light  i filled the scratches with some more clearcoat and but luckly not alot of people see it so it dosnt bug me that much. just makes me sad.


wow so im not the only perfectionist on here ..... makes me feel good now .. sorry about the paint job ..... question ?? how do you just add clearcoat over the clear you already sprayed ?


----------



## WetChicken

When I drove wrecker, we would stick duct tape to the magnets on the drag lights to avoid scratching paint on the newest of cars.

But, I am a purist, so drill the holes and be done with it! A lot less damage to the roof, no worry if blowing off, and you will have a nice professional install. Plug the holes when removed and no one will know the difference or care when they buy it, and it won't affect the price either.



Jason


----------

